# Final Fantasy Versus XIII



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm setting up this thread as a discussion for everything related to *Final Fantasy Versus XIII*. Please keep non-related discussion in other threads.

Discussion of the trailers can be found in Commonmind's thread.

---

Videos - Final Fantasy Versus XIII Extended Cloud Trailer :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

First, I'll make a few observations about the trailer, and then I'll relate to you all what is known already about the game.

---

The trailer begins with a convoy of beautifully created cars driving along a road, light playing off their curved, metallic bodies. We're shown the interior of the car, and the protagonist of the game. Here you can see the White Engine at work, unlike how it's been seen in FFXIII. Everything's dark, with bright lights flashing over it all. The reflection of the car in the metal wall at the start, the lights playing over the car, the interior of black leather, and the protagonist, the texture of his glove in the close-up, the flickering variation of shadows and lights that one is subject to when driving in the dark. All stunningly rendered in real-time by the White Engine. You next watch the cars drive by, their suspension bobbing them up and down as they speed into the distance, complete with a shot of a large city (reminds me somewhat of the city at the very start of FFX, where Auron gives you a little tutorial).

You're then taken to a massive building, complete with statues, and a shot of the main fella walking out of the building and to the top of a long flight of steps, around which are scattered a number of bodies in black. At the bottom of the steps is an army of soldiers, in armour, carrying guns (bearing a resemblance to those in the FFXIII trailer). The protagonist begins to walk down the steps, and the army opens fire, bullets ricocheting of the stone, and leaving great chips in it... but he's untouched. He reaches the next landing, and a ring of swords surrounding and protecting him becomes visible. He takes one, which gives the growl of an engine, his eyes flash red, and he leaps into battle, striking and killing with the same sound effects as the Keyblade [in Kingdom Hearts trailers], whilst his ring of protection, erm, protects him, with similar sounds. Eventually he grows tired of his play, and begins to walk, nay, teleport up the steps, which is followed by more teleportation and play up the sides of the building. One interesting thing to point out is a quick scene in which he skewers someone on a sword – none of the usual sword going through, with no sound nor blood. The sword goes through with a sickening "squish", and blood spurts from the wound. He teleports back to the top landing of the steps, some soldiers fire rockets at him, and his ring of protection once again protects him.

The last scene is the protagonist sat on an ornate throne, in a room that looks extremely expensive. A close up of his face (and amazing textures of his leather glove), show him appearing to be sleeping.

Unlike the FFXIII trailer, this one shows no game play at all. It is 100% CGI film, and ends by telling us that the game is also *a PS3 exclusive*.

---

Very little is known about Final Fantasy Versus XIII. We don't even know the name of the protagonist. There are things we do know, however, that are certaintly interesting.
-

The game is set in the Final Fantasy XIII universe, but it is unknown how it relates to FFXIII. To quote directly from Wikipedia:



> The main character's country appears to be very advanced and modern, as one example, while neighboring countries appear to have remained in an era similar to the Middle Ages. The main power in the world are the Crystals. All the countries (aside from the protagonist's) have had them at one time, only to lose them in continual warfare. They had pooled their resources into weapons, granting them advanced rifles rather than swords and magic. Now, only the main character's country has a Crystal, triggering debate over its use as it is beneficial to the military. Recently, a peace treaty was discussed (Mentioned in the radio in the Jump Festa trailer). However, marauders with guns invade the city as the main character battles them, disrupting the peace.
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura has said "Versus XIII is supposed to resemble the modern-day world. I wanted to make this world resemble our world we live in today. This is integrated to the story as well but the reason I chose to use a Shakespeare quote at the beginning of the trailer is to make the tie with the real world we live today".


 
Crystals. It all boils down to the Crystals. The underlying theme of the *Fabula Nova Crystallis* trilogy, is the continued presence of Crystals. However, unlike the living beings in FFXIII, the Crystals in FF Versus XIII are implied to be objects of great power.

-

I'm getting tired, so to quote again from Wikipedia, on the subject of characters:



> The protagonist is a mysterious young man with dark blue-ish gray hair with crimson colored eyes. He is the last heir to a dynasty, ruling the only remaining city in the world which controls crystals. He protects his home from marauders that plan to conquer the city and take the crystals as their own. He wields a number of different weapons, including swords, spears, and lances, and can even induce them (telekinetically or otherwise) to independently move in the air to form a whirling barrier around himself. He has
> also demonstrated the power of instantaneous teleportation. His physical features seem to change depending on his actions, as his eye color turns red when holding his sword and his hair flashes white when teleporting. Nomura has said that his eye color will change to more colors, some scans have shown him with bright yellow eyes when holding a different sword, and other colors like green. As hinted by Nomura, it has been shown he can use magic and do other unrevealed/unknown things.
> 
> Nomura has also confirmed that a heroine, parallel to the protagonist, will be present in the game.
> ...


 
-

To finish with, I have a very interesting picture. It shows the protagonist of FF Versus XIII sat on his thrown, and next to it, is a picture of the FFXIII protagonist, sat in a comfy chair. Black next to White. You can look into it with as much depth as you want, it's a very interesting picture illustrating the differences and similarities between the two games:







-----

Sources:

Final Fantasy Versus XIII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lenny (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow!! Just over 500 views and not a single reply. _Must_ be a new record!! 

I'm surprised that this one has just over three times the number of views that the FFXIII thread has... must be because it has more of the Wikipedia spirit in it.


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2008)

also because its more of an unknown factor - another FF game and we know roughly what will be in the formula - this is something different and new, thus we want to know more;; and when the Emu posts up all the info what more is there left to say?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't a clue. Maybe some sort of discussion. I would say give your own views on the trailer, but Commonmind quite rudely got a thread started simply for the trailers before I was finished typing my two up. 

Come on! You're the replier. It's up to you to discuss something. I've done my work! 

EDIT: A new Versus character was seen in the Jump Festa trailer, bringing the total up to four, I think it is.

No, make that six:

Versus XIII Characters

Five of the characters are sketches drawn from memory by someone who has seen the Behind-Closed-Doors trailers.

And here's a nice description of the Jump Festa trailer:

Jump Festa Trailer Description


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Come on! You're the replier. It's up to you to discuss something.


 

Fine - what do you think about the current economic status of the Euro in light of the ever growing oil crisis - and the threat of Russian gas interuptions......
Well you said something - nothing specific:

At the moment I think the trailers are showing us a lot of action and great images, but not much depth - we get hints and that is all. More info is needed before we can really start


----------



## Lenny (Jan 4, 2008)

Which seems to be the only problem with the Versus 'trailers' - it's all CGI film. Each video has been based on the original that was shown at E3 '06, I think it was. Or '05. But each time it's been shown, it's had more video added to it... whereas the FFXIII trailer is already showing game play.

Sadly, hints is what Nomura does best - the wait KH2 was three of four years of hints before rock solid information.

I can see us waiting a long time before the solid details come... in fact, I reckon something FFXIII, or maybe a hidden video at the end of it will be the main resource for giving solid details.


----------



## Lith (Jan 5, 2008)

They have yet to release anything about FFvs13 that interests me.  FF13 looks a little interesting, but we've basically nothing to go on, even a year after the first trailers.  And being rather A LOT spoiled by FF12, I'm skeptical about Nomura's upcoming projects.  They're interesting, but thus far can be sometimes ludicrous.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you mean? Ludicrous?


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2008)

I think FF12 was an experiment for them into the new - there were problems and there were advantages. If they stick with the new ideas, then I think they should iron out more in 13 and verses - - FF is one of the few game groups where whilst graphics are always at the head of their game, quality is still very dependable and important


----------



## Lith (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I thought FF12 was darned near perfect (I know plenty of people disagree, but I just can't see anything wrong with it!). By comparison the previous FFs seem a little childish. 

There are some aspects of character design, world design, monster design, and storyline that just don't work! Seymour's hair being the worst offender for character design, followed closely by all of Tidus. And the ending of FF10 kind of devolved beyond all sense. (I can't be more specific, unfortunately, as it's been a while since I replayed the end of that game and I'm starting to forget details, now it's mostly impressions.)  And the Blitzball, and a monster named SIN, and, uh, a school whose students are named SEEDS... 

On the other hand, there are weird elements that do work, as in FF7 (what?! I'm fighting a WALL? A house that shoots rockets?!!). Don't get the impression that I don't love the other FFs!  I do, but there's just those odd flaws in the otherwise impressive whole.  FF12 was so self-consistent and beautiful that I'm skeptical of future projects. And I would LOVE to be wrong about my low expectations.


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2008)

the older FF - ending with 10 - were like anime, but not all as silly.
12 starts a more serious line in animation and worldbuilding.
For me its greatest annoyance and blessing is the battle system; I like what they have done, but at the same time, you don;t need many auto commands for lower level battles to need no input at all - then if a difficult fight comes along, you tend to get hammered early on before you notice, then you can get beat. This happens because the other fights have put you to sleep a bit - but it is better than random encounters that can drive you mad.
The licence system, whilst more understandable, customisable and easier to use than in 10 is hampered as it is the same for each character -thus they have no original identity - any one can be the black mage, any one the gunner - it detracts from the characters identity in the film.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Some Versus XIII scans from the latest issue of Famitsu (in which there was an interview with Nomura - the main points of which are in the FFXIII thread):

http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-03.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-08.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-09.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-10.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-11.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-12.jpg
http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-13.jpg


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

I disagree with Lith on this one.  As I have said elsewhere, I do not rate the story of XII, I feel it lacks both length and any real personal depth...the characters are still strangers to me, and I also think that some of the magical feel of the 'fantasy' element was missing (or at least, poorly realised and pitifully shoehorned into a story where it did not really fit).  It's not that I don't appreciate the more mature approach to storytelling, but I feel like it didn't amount to much, and I didn't really find the worldbuilding any more consistent than in many of the earlier titles.  There were the same kind of incongruities.  

I do agree with you on certain things, Lith, like the end of X being a complete let-down (but I liked the Blitzball, in the end), and some things being a bit silly at times.  I felt there was less of that in VII (and in VI, although it has very camp moments), than in the intervening titles.  

As you know already, I do not rate XII nearly so highly, overall it has been my least favourite experience of the ones I've played, although I still had a lot of fun with it.  


Regarding the sphere grid versus the license system, I thought the former was far superior.  The license grid was too small, for one thing.    I liked materia, too.  But perhaps something like the job system mixed with the sphere grid would be good.......

In XII, I only used Gambits when I was grinding, and I didn't start using them until I was sure I knew what was around.  


Anyway, the point of the thread is Versus XIII, and although there's not much to go on, I am actually more excited about this than the other one.  

The little hint of plot setup sounds intriguing, and for some reason I just get the feeling that it will be my cup of tea.  I hope I'm right.....

It looks fantastic, of course; absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Talking about the sphere grid system (which I absolutely love... then again, the only other FF I played used a terrible dress-sphere system. *shudders*), it'll be interesting to see how you personalise your characters' levelling in both XIII and Versus. I reckon that, this being a Nomura title, it will bear a faint resemblance to Kingdom Hearts.

Talking about there being less of VII in the intervening titles... well, I've just said it really - this is a Nomura title. VII looked rather dark, KH is slightly dark, and Versus looks extremely dark. Can anyone see a pattern emerging? 

The characters look interesting - a gang of four, all young males... to me they look like Computer Geeks, in all honesty.  And then there's the woman with the sword... possibly someone the main character clashes with?

My thoughts from looking at the four in this scan:

http://www.jay-t.com/public/gaf/xiii/13/FF13/FF13-10.jpg

The blond-haired fella looks like the one who's going to be the clown.
The guy with the specs and quiff... a Cid of sorts?
And the third guy looks like the really tough-talker, who will most probably have a thing with the blond-haired guy - you know, needling each other, friendly insults going back and forth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, the dress spheres.  Yeah, I didn't play X-2.   I don't think I'll ever be able to.   

I think I see your pattern though.  Is it something to do with, uh...._darkness? _

Fine by me, I'm a dark sort of chap.  



The blond guy is the clown, yeah.  I'll wager the guy next in from him is the troublemaker, and the one striding in front is the 'troubled hero'.  There's the snappy dressing wise-guy on the right.  


Oh, I'm not toally familiar with the personalisation of levelling in KH.  I've watched my friend play a whole lot of the game, but I can really remember the details, it's not the same as playing it yourself.....


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

This troubled hero is also the last heir of a long line of rulers, I think.

KH doesn't use things like the sphere grid, or materia, or licenses, but rather AP and equipable skills... nothing revolutionary, I guess. You just equip as many skils as your AP can take. And you can pick up objects to increase strength, magic, health, and so on.

Whilst I'd love another sphere grid system, I reckon it will be simple like the KH system. Or maybe a cross between FFVII and KH.

Out of interest, do you know what the levelling systems in Dirge of Cerberus and the new VII spin-off are like?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, that explains his forlorn look sitting on that throne, then.  



AP and equippable skills sounds a lot like FFIX.  There, you had to learn the abilities using AP, and then you had a set allowance for equipping, so you could equip as many abilities as you liked (once you'd learned them) with the points that you had.  The abilities were learned from new weapons, armour, etc, IIRC.  

They'll struggle to do worse than the bloody License Grid in XII, if you ask me.  It was pretty lame.  Although having said that, I _hated _the junction system in VIII, it was a complete pain.  


I've never played _Dirge_, but Commonmind might know.  Talysia has played it, too.  I didn't even have a PS2 when it came out, such was my state of penury at the time. All I've seen of Crisis Core is the funny fruit-machine reels it uses for battle, which I haven't figured out yet.........


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

A-ha. A-hahaha. 

Squenix seem to be coming up with the strangest battle systems for handheld games - KH:Chain of Memories used numbered cards, and now they've got machine reels for Crisis Core? Deary me. 

---

Talking about all this makes me want to know everything about the Versus battle- and levelling systems.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, fruit-machines they are, and as I say, I can't figure out for the life of me how _that _works in battle.  

Pot luck?  Don't much like the sound of that.................





I'm _very _keen to know more about Versus.  Maybe then I could place that _feeling _I keep having.


----------



## Lith (Feb 5, 2008)

Like a slot machine then?  They've used that idea before...


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

First I've heard of it, I must admit. 

What did they use it in first?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, for special attacks (well, Cait Sith's limit break in VII is the first thing that comes to mind), but if it's really for fighting all the time, then.......

Well.........seems pretty weird.  Those things are a bit random, not easy to pick your chosen attack, I figure.....



But I honestly don't know what I'm talking about.  I've only seen pictures of the thing, never had it explained to me.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 6, 2008)

And folloiwng on from the XIII thread, the info. on Versus from the Nomura interview:



> - Versus 13 heroes' clothes will probably be revised.
> - Versus 13 main character is unlike Cloud nor Squall as people are expecting. Everyone's impression on him will greatly change once they hear him speak. Many people may not like him.
> - His name will be related to weather just like Lightning, but personally Nomura has gotten bored of this naming tradition.
> - The next time they reveal new Versus 13 info, they will reveal the main character's name.


 
Nomura interview with FFXIII and Versus info. - PS3Forums


----------



## Lith (Feb 7, 2008)

They've used the slots idea before, mostly in limit breaks, not as the central part of a battle system though. Tifa's LB and Wakka's Elemental Reels come to mind.  And I think the Lady Luck dressphere in FFX-2 had something like it.

Main character- that's the guy on the throne? He strikes me as a bad guy. A spoiled, rich, child-star-esque bad guy. 

Probable Name: Thunder. Or Nimbus. Or Tempest.


----------



## Cayal (Feb 7, 2008)

Teapot would be a good name.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2008)

How did I forget Wakka's attack reels?  They were awesome.......1.3 million damage points!!!  



_"Many people may not like him?!"_


Oh!  Then I _definitely _will!!  






I hope he's called either Nimbus or Teapot.  I knew a guy called Nimbis, once...............


----------



## Lenny (Jun 18, 2008)

FF Versus XIII placed on hold :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

*FF vs. XIII* has been put on hold for a short period of time - the majority of the Versus team have been moved onto the *FFXIII* team, which means that FFXIII shou;d be finished sooner, but that FF vs. XIII will have to wait until FFXIII has been finished.

Not too bad, really - we get FFXIII quicker than if the teams remained separate, and those who go back to work on Versus when XIII is finished have more experience, thus making Versus that bit better.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 18, 2008)

Sony has hit a big of a snag lately.

The Getaway 3 and 8 days have been cancelled, FFXIII VS is on hold. Few RPGs going 360.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 18, 2008)

The only RPG that's not been announced for the PS3 that is going to the 360 that I can think of is *Star Ocean 4*, right? *The Last Remnant* is still being made for the PS3 - Squenix have said that the _Unreal Engine_ is slowing down PS3 development for The Last Remnant, and that it only really became usable after *Unreal Tournament 3* was released. To be honest, I can'tsee the fuss about TLR, either.

As for *Eight Days* and *The Getaway*, Sony themselves cancelled them... well, to be accurate Phil Harrison's successor and the new head of Sony Worldwide Studios, Shuhei Yoshida, did because they lacked online components.


----------



## Overread (Jun 18, 2008)

"*Star Ocean 4"*
I am still sad about that


----------



## Lenny (Jun 18, 2008)

Now the thing is, Squenix haven't actually announced SO4 as being _exclusive_ to the 360, all they've done is _announced_ it for the 360. And a spokesperson, when asked if it would come to the PS3, used the magic statement, "We currently have no plans". Unlike the two Final Fantasy XIII's, which from the offset have been announced as PS3 exclusives definitely not going to the 360 (MGS4, too, to use another example), SO4 has only been announced.


----------



## Overread (Jun 18, 2008)

*clutches to hopes*
oh and why is there no spore thread?


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Now the thing is, Squenix haven't actually announced SO4 as being _exclusive_ to the 360, all they've done is _announced_ it for the 360. And a spokesperson, when asked if it would come to the PS3, used the magic statement, "We currently have no plans". Unlike the two Final Fantasy XIII's, which from the offset have been announced as PS3 exclusives definitely not going to the 360 (MGS4, too, to use another example), SO4 has only been announced.



The SO4 announcement has the earmarks of a timed exclusive. They won't say never, but they can't say it might show up on the competing console, as it would very well break the contractual agreement they've likely signed with Microsoft. If it were coming on both and there were no deal, there's no doubt they would've begun marketing it that way from the get-go; it would've been the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 19, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Wow!! Just over 500 views and not a single reply. _Must_ be a new record!!
> 
> I'm surprised that this one has just over three times the number of views that the FFXIII thread has... must be because it has more of the Wikipedia spirit in it.



Maybe I'm not the only that thought, what is there to compare between a classic RPG series and an old cell-shaded FPS?


----------



## Cayal (Jun 19, 2008)

Lenny said:


> The only RPG that's not been announced for the PS3 that is going to the 360 that I can think of is *Star Ocean 4*, right? *The Last Remnant* is still being made for the PS3 - Squenix have said that the _Unreal Engine_ is slowing down PS3 development for The Last Remnant, and that it only really became usable after *Unreal Tournament 3* was released. To be honest, I can'tsee the fuss about TLR, either.



I thought Squeenix isn't using UE3 anymore, they are using a engine made for the PS3 (or easier to build for PS3). I can't think of the name of it.



> As for *Eight Days* and *The Getaway*, Sony themselves cancelled them... well, to be accurate Phil Harrison's successor and the new head of Sony Worldwide Studios, Shuhei Yoshida, did because they lacked online components.



Eight Days looked really good (graphically). Cancelling a game because of no online is idiotic imo.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

I believe it's Crystal Tools, but don't quote me on that. And I thought they'd ditched the Unreal Engine as well. Maybe this particular game was too far along in development when they'd made that decision.

I don't remember Eight Days, but the Getaway is definitely a surprise. It's also sort a testament, too, that Sony wants to make sure everything they endorse and bring to their console is of a particular quality.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes I think it is Crystal Tools (or maybe it is the White Engine, or maybe I am just making up words now).

Eight Days trailer - Gametrailers.com - Eight Days - E3 2K6 Trailer


----------



## Lenny (Jun 19, 2008)

Cayal said:


> I thought Squeenix isn't using UE3 anymore, they are using a engine made for the PS3 (or easier to build for PS3). I can't think of the name of it.


 
_Crystal Tools_(which was originally _The White Engine_) is a multi-platform engine that Squenix developed in-house. They've since optimised it like crazy and are using it to build *FFXIII* and *Versus XIII *on the PS3 - so far, there are no 360 games using it. *The Last Remnant*, on the other hand, has more or less used the _Unreal Engine_ from the word go - which is why there's the comment about UE3 not being useable on the PS3 until after *Unreal Tournament 3* was released.

EDIT: Crystal Tools is also being used for an MMORPG that Squenix are developing, codenamed "Rapture". The engine itself is oprimised for use on the PS3, apparently using 4 of 6 SPEs available to games running on the Cell Processor, but is also available to be used on the 360, PC and Wii... though how that'll work the way it does with the PS3 I'll never know.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Yes I think it is Crystal Tools (or maybe it is the White Engine, or maybe I am just making up words now).
> 
> Eight Days trailer - Gametrailers.com - Eight Days - E3 2K6 Trailer



Okay, I really shouldn't have watched that, cause now I'm upset that they canned it.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 19, 2008)

One wonders if Nomura purposely says things that are ambiguous and thus mistranslated. 

FF Versus XIII reports "are false" News // PS3 /// Eurogamer

Rather than being on hold and the whole *Versus* team moved over, the game is still in production, and Versus team members who are free often help out with the *FFXIII* development... apparently.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

Or, conversely, one wonders if the press doesn't allow certain things to be purposefully lost in translation to create a compelling news story.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 19, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> Or, conversely, one wonders if the press doesn't allow certain things to be purposefully lost in translation to create a compelling news story.



I'd put my money on that.

I take all video game news with a grain of salt unless it is confirmed by Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo or developer.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 23, 2008)

A goodly part of the Jump Festa 2007 trailer has been leaked. Where it was found, no-one knows. The fella who recorded it (with an extremely good quality camera!) uploaded it to Photobucket with Lost Odyssey music added to it. Sadly, it's not the full thing and cuts out before the woman in white is fully shown.

It's probably all CG.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Lenny; I heard this was out and about, but totally forgot to look for it in my current hustle-and-bustle mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2008)

Whoa...

Liking what I see.  And the audio is very FF. Kinda reminds me of the rock tune from X mixed with some more traditional, high-octane 'battle music'.  



Hey, is _this _one coming out on the nasty 360 too, now?  Or can it not cope?  


Despite how little we know about it, I am still more excited about this one than I am about FFXIII.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 25, 2008)

Versus is still PS3 exclusive (Microsoft must be waiting for the new pay packet to arrive).


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

lol 

The more I see of Versus the more excited I get myself. For me, it feels a bit like a franchise refresher, something XII, and X-2 before it, tried but failed to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope with every fibre of my being that that is true.  If it is, I'll be over the moon!


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 25, 2008)

Coincidentally, I went over there just the other day, right after the Diablo 3 announcement. It's not what it's cracked up to be, sadly. There were no cows or men within, and it's definitely not made of cheese -- It's more akin to the spongy-like center of a quality french loaf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2008)

Not cheese?  That's funny, I had it on good authority that it was green cheese.  A hobgobling told me.  *pouts*

(And if anyone catches _that _children's literary reference, I'll send them all my money.)

But I do like a good french loaf, though.  I'd say the moon and I would get along just fine.  


And ooh, you just made me look up Diablo 3, and I'm glad I did...

*sidles off before he gets any more off-topic*


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2009)

Recently, some bright spark decided to release the Squenix DKsquiggle13 trailers for FFXIII, Versus XIII and other things. Now the FFXIII trailer is pretty to look at, but, well, "BADASS":

PlayStation Universe (PSU) :: Page not found

If I could, I'd embed it. Can't seem to find it on YouTube. At least, not a high quality version.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 7, 2009)

Well Versus has my attention...whenever it comes out.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2009)

Some brand new footage of Versus:

New Final Fantasy Versus XIII footage unveiled -- PlayStation Universe (PSU)

The second video is the one you want to watch, as it's good quality.

It's a cutscene. Whether it is in-game or not is unknown, but at least it's something new to fawn over.


----------



## Lenny (May 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII to feature day and night lighting -- PlayStation Universe

Day and night cycles (well, town lighting, which means we've got lampposts!), the Versus XIII team is nearly identical to the FFVII team, the team are working on quality, with no compromises, and they're currently testing the town lighting and the battle system.

Oh, and there's some "very surprising" info around the corner. It's gonna be a Wii port, ain't it?


----------



## Cayal (May 27, 2009)

Nomura won't fail the PS fanboys.


----------



## Urlik (May 27, 2009)

> Apparently, Nomura has some "very surprising" info around the corner


maybe they are going to be the first company to give MS back their money and drop the 360 port LOL


----------



## Lenny (May 27, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Nomura won't fail the PS fanboys.



It's a good point, but does even the Mighty Tetsuya Nomura have the might to deny his Overlords? He may as well run Squenix, but he doesn't actually.

Still, I'll forever believe that Versus will be a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Overread (May 27, 2009)

hmm day and night cycles - I remember those from Pokemon Silver - and hated them! sure it sounded nice - til you worked out that you were stuck at school all day and didn't get home till 5-6pm -so one had to play at weekends only to get the daytime pokemon --- internal game times are better! Sure you character might end up 1001 years old by gametime, but its far easier to play with!


----------



## Cayal (May 27, 2009)

Lenny said:


> It's a good point, but does even the Mighty Tetsuya Nomura have the might to deny his Overlords? He may as well run Squenix, but he doesn't actually.
> 
> Still, I'll forever believe that Versus will be a PS3 exclusive.



Square Enix couldn't afford to lose him, he's their Kojima.

There is word he is leaving though, it's not likely to be true though.


----------

